# MM trails



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

There is a place can't reminder its exant name but we call it Double M. Their trails are well marked a some places and barely there in other. I give this place a D- Its in sourthen IL


----------



## Trail Rider (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a lot better than some of the other places down there. About 10 years ago you just looked for a dot on a tree, if it was on your right you were going away from camp if it's on your left your headed back to camo. That's how we found our way around. We were just there a couple weeks ago. I'd give it a B. Good riding


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I might be a light harsh on that place , I' ve only been there twice and the first. I fell off my horse.


----------

